# Newbie questions here:



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello all, 

For awhile now, i've been looking into where to start with model trains and luckly for me, i've recently found a box of Atlas Ho-Scale track, a power unit and a few various frieght cars while cleaning out a shed in my back yard. Everything seems to be in very good condition aswell as work! There was a couple of switching tracks that i tested out with the power supply and they worked like a charm!

Now what im wondering is, there was not an engine in the box of stuff and I would like to get a pair of engines. I've done alot of browsing various companys websites and see that there is all sorts of models but what i really like, is the common frieght enignes such as the EMD GP40's. Is it possible to run 2 powered engines off of one power source? Also, can they be run like in the forward/reverse configuration like this:










Would i need a "Dummy" engine to run as the "reverse" while only the front engine pulls the train? The controller unit that is with the track is not a DCC unit. Is DCC necessary to run more then one engine on a single track?

I appreciate your time and help! Thanks in advance,

-Chris


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a good question, I am kinda wondering this too.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome chris, yes. it will work fine, but the engines need to match speed. on DC which ever way you put the train on the track, forward is still forward. i just switched to DCC and it works even better. with DCC it is slightly more difficult because you have to program the direction when consisting two/three locos.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

In short, yes you can consist with DC, and yes you can run one backwards just fine because the polarity of the track stays the same (ultimately reversing the polarity of the engine). Now, the problem with mu'ing or consisting with DC is often no two engines run alike, even when by the same manufacturer so you end up with a push/shove fight going on instead of 2 engines working together doubling power.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Swiggy / Dozer! I had a feeling that it was possible but didnt think about the push/shove fight. Thanks for this response as it is now time to shop engines! Ultimately, DCC will be acquired but this could be awhile as money is being pointed in other directions atm =(


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

i just got into this 6 months ago. i have already switched to dcc. if at all possible, save yo' money and get DCC. i have a small layout and the bachmann works fine. you really don't know what you're missing until you run DCC. I should be submitting a new video tonight or tomorrow with yard operations in DCC. i can get three trains going at once-lotta work though.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I was actually looking at maybe buying a Bachmann DCC equipped train set so I could have the DCC unit but also get extra track and cars! Not 100% yet on whats gonna happen, but i will be diving into the hobby for sure!!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

don't rush with DCC. you will determine if you need it altogether after sometime. (maybe not) consisting is just a part of and can be done in DC. bachmann's DCC offering lacks several crucial functionalities as far as dcc decoder programming goes - waste of money. that is unless you get idea what you looking for, study features of other systems and decide that it is indeed sufficient (however chances are that you WILL want CV read-back if nothing else). 
bachmann DCC ready engines come with disappointing decoder, IMHO one needs to factor in +20$ for proper decoder from the get go.
as for place to start, here is a good read
http://www.nmra.org/beginner/


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Yeah, I was actually looking at maybe buying a Bachmann DCC equipped train set so I could have the DCC unit but also get extra track and cars! Not 100% yet on whats gonna happen, but i will be diving into the hobby for sure!!


 There's a ton of opinions here of course about what DCC system you MUST get, but honestly I've seen many people use the Bachmann DCC system succesfully. For a smaller layout and the desire to run less than 5 or 6 locos at once they work quite well, the Bachmann DCC engines also work very well with a few simple "tweaks" or simply replacing the stock decoder with an $20 unit.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

This is an exceptional site about deciding about DCC


http://www.tonystrains.com/tonystips/dccprimer/index.htm


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

at this point there is nothing to decide on yet. he has DC pack, track and some cars, all he needs is a 30$ running engine, (or a pair ) to run on his future loop. the info he needs right now is the basic NMRA material. that is more then enough to digest for now , any more and it will be information overload.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

tankist said:


> at this point there is nothing to decide on yet. he has DC pack, track and some cars, all he needs is a 30$ running engine, (or a pair ) to run on his future loop. the info he needs right now is the basic NMRA material. that is more then enough to digest for now , any more and it will be information overload.


 Precisely the reason why I sent him a link that has info on both DC and DCC.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Fantastic information guys! I will probley just start off with 2 simple 30-50 dollar engines and go from there. DCC is just a want as ive read there are so much more you can do with it. Thanks for this!

-Chris


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Fantastic information guys! I will probley just start off with 2 simple 30-50 dollar engines and go from there. DCC is just a want as ive read there are so much more you can do with it. Thanks for this!
> 
> -Chris


 I'd say that's a perfect way to enter the hobby and not get too overwhelmed quickly. Welcome to the hobby! BTW, $30-$50 engines are pretty darn good engines actually.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, seeing as these are what ill be pulling:














































I should be just fine with 2 engines. Actually probley over-powered! 


Is there a limit as to how many cars should / could be pulled with an engine? I would assume each engine is diffearnt in that aspect. So, what do i look for in an engine? Ahh so many question!! This is fun hahah! Cant wait to get this thing in motion


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Chris...If all you are ever going to run is one train with two engines, then DC works just fine. I would try my best to pick two engines that are the same brand and same type. If you want GP40's, then I would try to get them both from the same manufacturer. This may not guarantee that they don't fight each other some, but they will be less likely to, in my opinion. All it takes for them to fight each other is for one to have clean wheels and the other to have dirty wheels!

If you ever want to run two different trains on the same layout, then DCC is the way to go. If it were me, I would buy a train that is DCC equipped...or at least DCC Ready. Then you could switch to DCC easy enough if you ever decide to. Good luck!

Chad


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for that Chad!

Been browsing the net looking at all sorts of engines! I planned to get to of the same engine with differant #'s if possible. I have seen several that are offered with two or more this this is a good thing I guess! I assume DCC equipped work on both dc / dcc setups? I can probley save myself a little money and maybe get a better running / working engine if i go with a DCC ready and then later on add in a good deacoder?

Im really having a blast lookin at all these trains, videos, setups! really glad i found this box haha!

-Chris


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Chris...you could even have different roadnames if you like. I see BNSF paired with Norfolk Southerns...even saw a Wisconsin Central paired with a Canadian National. As long as they are both GP40's from one manufacturer, it should be fine.

Yes, I had bought a Bachmann DCC train (DCC already On Board), and it ran fine on my old DC layout. I don't know how much you are willing to spend, but DCC systems have come down a lot in price. You can still do a consist in DCC...just make two trains have the same address! All trains run on Address 3 right out of the box. If you want to get a DCC Ready one, it is easy to add a DCC decoder later for about $20.

Chad


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, I've decided that id like to try and find a pair of BNSF engines as I commonly see them passing through my area!

Here are some photos of my area:

http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php?offset=0&where=search%7C-2%7C-2%7CCalifornia%2C+USA%7C%7C-2%7CCorona+California%7C15%7C1%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C-2%7CCalifornia%2C+USA%7C%7C-2%7C-2%7C%7C%7C15%7C-2%7C-2%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C1%7C%7C1%7C%7C%7C%7C


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello Mouse
Awesome rolling stock, you're going to have lots of fun watching them roll around your layout.
I am relatively new here also, having been here about two months now and into this most wonderful hobby for almost 7 months.
Here's the scoop. At first my buddy bought a Athearn HO train set featuring a Union Pacific GP38-2, three and a caboose as well as a Bachmann EZ track oval. Immediately I started enjoying watching it go round and round. The dream started.
Then just before Christmas my wife asked me what I thought the best locomotive was out there. Since I was a good boy, I said a Broadway Limited New York Central Hudson 4-6-4 with Paragon2 sound almost as fast as Ralph said a Red Ryder BB-Gun in the XMAS story. Well, my father-in-law got the train and some Kato track; I did get to put it all together. Instead of DCC we used their recommended DC sound module and it works fine. My father-in-law rolls it around the horn and few times a week, tooting the horn, listening to the brakes squeal and the coupler sounds.
All I can say is look at my layout topic, don't rush in and start buying everything. Listen to Tankist and the others. I've learned much from this site for more next layout. And every now and then I roll my trains around the track, knowing that soon I'll get DCC and sound but until then I have to learn the techniques on laying out the track which is the most important part of this hobby---you can have the fanciest bells and whistles locomotive but if your track work is lacking, you'll spend more time putting your loco on the track and making excuses to those watching your loco derail with you.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

My biggest regret to date is that I didn't buy DCC Ready trains. When I converted to DCC, I had to switch a bunch of trains over to be able to accept a decoder. This process was not difficult, but I wouldn't say it was easy either.

One doesn't have to have DCC. For most small layouts, DC works just fine. If all you will ever run is one train, there is no need for DCC. Rest easy knowing that it is NOT hard to convert to DCC if you ever choose to.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> My biggest regret to date is that I didn't buy DCC Ready trains. When I converted to DCC, I had to switch a bunch of trains over to be able to accept a decoder. This process was not difficult, but I wouldn't say it was easy either.
> 
> One doesn't have to have DCC. For most small layouts, DC works just fine. If all you will ever run is one train, there is no need for DCC. Rest easy knowing that it is NOT hard to convert to DCC if you ever choose to.


 And that is an excellent point. One thing to consider is the $50-$60 Athearn and Atlas engines are DC but DO have an 8 pin DCC decoder in them. Most the P2K engines are the same way.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Good point, dozer! It is nice to have that option in the future. It certainly is VERY easy to replace with a DCC decoder if that time comes. I have heard about the dual mode decoder, or "smart" chip, which senses whether or not you have DC or DCC. This sounds like a good option too!

Chad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

on paper, having dual mode decoder is nice. in reality i keep this compatibility disabled (it is off from factory) and strongly advise against it. on my first DCC attempt had fun with bachmans dual mode decoders - engines suddenly loosing DCC signal and running away (with the only solution being to unplug the system).

keep them DC, installing decoder (when and if you grow your layout to this point) is not a big deal, even in non dcc ready engine).


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, one would like to think i will run atleast 2 seperate trains in the future. So i will probley buy DCC equipped / ready engines. On a happy note, one of the guys that does deliverys for our store brought me in a couple boxes of "stuff" today! This "stuff" just so happens to be this:



















He told me that after he saw the few rollingstock i had yesterday, it made him think to bring this in for me today.
It appears to be a mid '80s Tyco set with unopened Bachmann rails aswell as an unopened Tyco expansion kit! There was also a 3rd box with all sorts or little goodies such as trees, buildings, signs, etc etc!!! He said i can i have it since i recently gave him a nice set of speakers with subwoofer for computers / ipods. Now were both happy! 

I did test the engine out and it is in semi running order. Looks like i need the little rubber rings (dont know the technical name) that go on the drive wheels to get traction on the rails. It also looks like it is a "smoking" engine which i assume you buy special fluid for? Similar to a fog machine?? Im gonna run to my local hobbytownusa after work and take a peak at there products. And on my next day off, i plan to go to this shop local to my house: http://www.trainstop.com/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mouse said:


> Well, one would like to think i will run atleast 2 seperate trains in the future. So i will probley buy DCC equipped / ready engines. On a happy note, one of the guys that does deliverys for our store brought me in a couple boxes of "stuff" today! This "stuff" just so happens to be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are called tires, (for the wheels)
Traction tires.


----------

